# Watch John Oliver take down Bucks arena in takedown-iest takedown ever



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> How is it that Last Week Tonight host and indestructible “takedown” cyborg John Oliver hasn’t already ripped the idea of public financing for sports stadiums—and, by extension, the arena proposed by the Milwaukee Bucks—a new one? Did it get lost in the shuffle, buried beneath so many takedowns of Miss America, net neutrality, and Dr. Oz? Did an intern forget to add it to Oliver’s list of “Hot-Button Issues That People Argue About On The Internet And Which I, John Oliver, Must Now Take Down”? Is John Oliver available for parties? (We hear his takedowns of the music selection and the keg of beer in the kitchen are epic.)
> 
> Anyway, here’s John Oliver finally taking down the idea of public financing for sports stadiums, including the arena proposed by the Milwaukee Bucks. (The Bucks portion of last night’s takedown begins at the 9:25 mark.) As expected, he thinks it’s a terrible idea, and cherry picks some clips and info to make his we’ve-heard-it-all-before points. (He also makes some legit we’ve-heard-it-all-before points.) What topic will Oliver’s patented Takedown 9000 machine land on next week? Find out when every media outlet on the Internet shares it Monday morning.






http://milwaukeerecord.com/city-life/watch-jon-oliver-take-down-bucks-arena-in-takedown-iest-takedown-ever/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Funny... but also not funny.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621125339465547776


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

http://grantland.com/the-triangle/the-bucks-the-federal-government-and-a-billion-dollar-question/



> It just seems like we’ve been focusing our energy in the wrong places with this issue. Any time a team asks for public help building a new stadium, we point to the net worth of the owners in question, but not the 30 years of precedent for publicly funded stadiums that have already been built. Maybe raising awareness about these shameless stadium deals will make it harder to sell them politically, but that didn’t work in Milwaukee, and in Missouri the governor and the St. Louis Rams just skirted a public vote altogether on $400 million of proposed funding for a new stadium.





> The Bucks’ owners may not be the bleeding-heart saviors they were advertised as last year, but they’re also not the blackhearted shakedown artists you’re hearing about now. Their stadium deal didn’t game the system; that is the system. If you want to get outraged at anyone, start with the people who can change it.


----------

